# AP Top 25 for Week of 9-8



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU jumps 11 spots and cracks the top 10. Utah also moves up.

AP Top 25 Poll 
RANK TEAM RECORD PTS LAST 
1 Florida (56) 1-0 1493 1 
2 Texas (2) 1-0 1424 2 
3 USC 1-0 1355 4 
4 Alabama (2) 1-0 1331 5 
5 Oklahoma State 1-0 1201 9 
6 Mississippi 1-0 1095 8 
7 Penn State 1-0 1082 9 
8 Ohio State 1-0 985 6 
*9 Brigham Young 1-0 984 20 *
10 California 1-0 971 12 
11 LSU 1-0 890 11 
12 Boise State 1-0 882 14 
13 Oklahoma 0-1 782 3 
14 Virginia Tech 0-1 652 7 
15 Georgia Tech 1-0 630 15 
16 TCU 0-0 523 17 
*17 Utah 1-0 404 19 *
18 Notre Dame 1-0 383 23 
19 North Carolina 1-0 338 21 
20 Miami (FL) 1-0 315 NR 
21 Georgia 0-1 294 13 
22 Nebraska 1-0 266 24 
23 Cincinnati 1-0 248 NR 
24 Kansas 1-0 196 25 
25 Missouri 1-0 126 NR


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a little more of a jump than I expected to see. Good though. Just have to live up to it now. Cannot overlook Tulane for Florida State. Watching the FSU-Miami game last night - I saw some things I think will favor BYU and some things that scare me. I am VERY glad the game is in Provo though. FSU got awefully winded at different times throughout the game. Move them to the 4,500 ft in Provo and that will be good for the Cougs. The natural grass will neutralize the speed of FSU a little bit - depending on how long they decide to grow the grass. Lavell ALWAYS used that as an advantage. The 3rd & long defense that FSU ran - one lineman, 5 LBs and 5 DBs - it will be interesting to see how that shapes up against BYU's two huge tight ends. Hopefully Unga will be able to play in that game and BYU will have more of a run game. 

Its a long season though. And a higher rank this early makes the target bigger. Just have to keep it up. Which is what makes college football so dang much fun.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Good for the MWC. I was surprised to see BYU jump that high up, I think it is a little high, but Utah is a little high also. MWC teams just got to keep winning.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

I worry about the dreaded plateau effect. This is what happened last year after BYU killed UCLA. They shot up the polls, became the non BCS darling of the media, and then their performance went flat. Now I really hope Bronco and staff learned from last year how to deal with this kind of attention and remain focussed on the next opponent and continuously improving throughout the season.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> That's a little more of a jump than I expected to see. Good though. Just have to live up to it now. Cannot overlook Tulane for Florida State. Watching the FSU-Miami game last night - I saw some things I think will favor BYU and some things that scare me.


I think if BYU can find a way to handle FSU's speed, then they'll make a game of it. If their offense can't get in gear against that defensive speed, then they're in trouble. I think FSU's D will give Max Hall fits.... or I hope they do anyway. :wink: That QB for FSU looked pretty sharp too so hopefully he can work over that secondary for BYU. Fourteen points won't be enough against that FSU offense. That 9 ranking is extremely optimistic in my opinion.... I see it as more of a kneejerk reaction than a realistic expectation of where they should fit in the top 10. -O|o-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

FSU's offensive execution looked sloppy although that wouldn't fit Riley's emotively dissonant writing style. :wink: 

You know who doesn't look good? Washington........... :|


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

jahan said:


> but Utah is a little high also.


 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> That 9 ranking is extremely optimistic in my opinion.... I see it as more of a kneejerk reaction than a realistic expectation of where they should fit in the top 10.


I think the #9 rank is a function of they had to be higher than the Oklahoma team they just beat, and the media couldn't push themselves to put Oklahoma any lower than #13. And clearly Oklahoma couldn't be beat by anyone but a top 10 team. :roll:

Its early. Early season rankings are guesses at best. Thats all. I still think there should be no rankings until at least 1/3 of the season has been played. But that's just me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Fourteen points won't be enough against that FSU offense.


Trying to remember where I have heard that before.... :wink: :wink:

I watched the FSU - Miami game and I thought the FSU secondary looked vulnerable. Their front seven looked scary though. Just like OU, it will come down to how the O line handles the pass rush, and whether Hall has enough time to throw. If he does then I think there is some weakness there they can exploit. The same scenario works for FSU though so the Cougar defense will have plenty of opportunity to shock us yet again.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> FSU's offensive execution looked sloppy although that wouldn't fit Riley's emotively dissonant writing style. :wink:
> 
> You know who doesn't look good? Washington........... :|


  I was happy with the way they played, even going down to LSU. If they can play with LSU, then I think Pro's prediction of the BYU dude turning things around up there just might come to fruition. I watched the game too... didn't think their O was that bad Tree. Their QB looked good, their little running backs were bursting through holes all over the place... it was good stuff. Miami just played better than anyone thought they would and will probably be in the running for the title in the East if they keep that up.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One noteworthy item is they were only one point behind Ohio State, who looked horrible and barely beat a pretty average Navy. Consider that they will get worked by USC this week for the second week in a row, we may see another positive move next week too.


----------

